# buffedCast 491 - Eure Fragen zum buffedCast



## Elenenedh (21. März 2016)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOGs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir eure Fragen. Habt ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Hier sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 14:00 Uhr eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMOG-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versuchen, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Wynn (21. März 2016)

Wo ich gerade auf Facebook bei Buffed die neue Klo Lektüre von Zam sah.

Lest ihr auf dem Wc was ? oder habt ihr da euer Smartphone / Tablett ?

 

Glaubt ihr es ist gut oder schlecht das die alten Story Authoren von Warcraft uns verlassen haben ?

Ich hoff ja das diesmal alles was geplant ist auch zu Legion Release kommt und nicht gestrichen zum Release und später verkleinert erst als letzter Content Patch kommt (Tanan Dschungel WOD) Glaubt ihr Blizzard schafft es diesmal ?

 

Als ich den Divison / Destiny Artikel von Susanne las dachte ich mir eingentlich hat sie Recht das man ohne zu fragen Leute umbringt aber viele Leute wollen garnicht darüber nachdenken über ihre Taten in Singleplayer / Multiplayertitel.

Ich versuch da meist abzuschalten - denkt ihr über euren taten eures helden nach ? Ein Gut Böse System wie in Mass Effect / SWTOR / KOTOR fand ich gut aber wenn es dir in Geschlechtsteile tritt und die Zähne austritt wie in Spec Ops the Line und co kann ich drauf verzichten. Wie sieht das bei euch aus ?


----------



## Derulu (21. März 2016)

Glaubt ihr es ist gut oder schlecht das die alten Story Authoren von Warcraft uns verlassen haben ?
 

"*Die* alten Storyautoren" = ein Einziger, der dazu in erster Linie für Story "neben" der im Spiel zuständig war, für Comics, Kurzgeschichten und Romane ("Die Perle von Pandaria", zB.).^^

 

 

Frage (zu WoW):

Was hält die Redaktion von der neuen Maßnahme, allen Klassen ihre Klassenhallenteleport-Zauber wieder weg zu nehmen (außer den dreien, die bereits heute auf den Liveservern einen haben) und zur Belebung von Dalaran, stattdessen dort Portale in die Klassenhallen hinzubauen, damit jeder nach Dalaran muss? Hättet ihr bessere Alternativvorschläge, wie man verhindert, dass die Leute die Hauptstadt umgehen und sich einfach lustig nur zwischen Klassenhalle und Aufgaben-Zone herumportieren?


----------

